# Any PC Drifting Game other than Dirt series?



## jkultimate (Jan 7, 2012)

I really love Drifting games in PC.

I love to play DIRT series, as its got pure rally drifting.

Is there any drifting game out there for PC?

Waitin your reply's


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

For rallying, try World Rally Championship series which is not actually that good. Among older games, try Richard Burns Rally or Colin McRae series.

Also try RACE & GTR series.

Another one is rFactor.

Check Project CARS too.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

Well all the above and these
1. NFS HP 2010
2. NFS Shift
3. Grid
4. Burnout paradice.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

Race Driver Grid.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 8, 2012)

Racedriver:GRID any day!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2012)

Race Driver Gird

Need For Speed: Shift


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> For rallying, try World Rally Championship series which is not actually that good. Among older games, try Richard Burns Rally or Colin McRae series.
> 
> Also try RACE & GTR series.
> 
> ...





gameranand said:


> Well all the above and these
> 1. NFS HP 2010
> 2. NFS Shift
> 3. Grid
> 4. Burnout paradice.





Kola2842 said:


> Race Driver Grid.





cyborg47 said:


> Racedriver:GRID any day!!





vamsi_krishna said:


> Race Driver Gird
> 
> Need For Speed: Shift



Yeah..... thank you guys, for the reply. 
Looking forward to buy Race Driver Grid.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 11, 2012)

Most People Have Included NFS Shift In their suggestion its more about dragging and racing rather than Driftin
As For Burnout Paradise AND NFS Hot Pursuit Both of these games are though SUPER COOL ,MIND BLOWIN...ETC ETC yet the they come from Criterion Games Who are more or less to much into destruction and takedown thing rather than Drifting Mechanics..
If You Really Want To Hit The dirt roads and take on then other than Drift Series(Dirt 3 I s god Of This genre anyway) you should look forward to these games:
1.FUEL...Takes you to post Apocalypic World Race iN deserts .Jungles Coasts...Sansdbox style
2.GRID
3.Blur...Youre gonna have some tough time tryin to drift hard in this 1..
MOST IMPORTANT-DONT JUDGE GAME BY THEIR NAME!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 11, 2012)

Xpand Rally & Xpand Rally Xtreme. really challenging & ok in terms of graphics and voice navigation. many cars & can be tweaked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

Recently I have completed NFS:HP 2010..& drifting was awesome in it..a must play for drifting


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

Well yes NFS Shift is more about racing but still drifting in that game is very good. As for burnout and NFS HP both have really good tracks for drifts and drifting is very fun in both games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

Burnout : Paradise is delightfull for drift fans 
and NFS: Underground 2 is also a good game for drifting(atleast I liked drifting)

edit  : Racedriver Grid is drifting paradise


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 12, 2012)

nfs shift, shift 2 unleashed, race driver grid, nfs underground, underground2, burnout paradise, undercover,


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 12, 2012)

Please, do try *Split Second: Velocity*. Its a different style of drifting and you will surely like it. Its my favourite game for drifting.

C'mon guys.........No support for Split second??
Haven't anyone played here and not liked its drifting????


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

Split second is also very good just forgot the name of the game while posting.


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2012)

OP has stated rally drifting, that's why I haven't mentioned some games like Split Second which are more Arcade in nature. Otherwise, its a really good game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2012)

If you're talking about gymkhana like drifting, look no further than dirt 3.
YouTube "Ken block gymkhana"

Rally type drifting is okay in dirt series, try older Colin McRae games for challenging drifting. 
You can try GTA4 for open world drifting. 
Its a little more tough than nfs hp, since holding the drift is not automated as in HP.

HP, dirt series have some kind of "corner physics", the car loses grip only at corners. ':-\


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Please, do try *Split Second: Velocity*. Its a different style of drifting and you will surely like it. Its my favourite game for drifting.
> 
> C'mon guys.........No support for Split second??
> Haven't anyone played here and not liked its drifting????



Oh yeah...Split Second 

there one more old racing game which had solid drifting it was shown as animation series in ANimax..oh yes it initial D


----------

